# 

## tlalken

Mam pytanie do osób znających sie na tym temacie. Pexy której firmy są lepsze? Kantherm, czy Comap ? Do podłogówki i grzejników
Jestem laikiem w tym temacie. A może sa porównywalne ?
Proszę o Wasze opinie

----------


## Artis0

Kan-therm jako marka cieszy sie wiekszym uznaniem niz Comap. Lepiej tez z dostepnoscia. Do tej pory te produkty z ktorymi mialem doczynienia z pod marki Comap nie byly jakas lipą wiec pex pewnie tez bedzie ok. Jesli masz jednak wybor obu produktow w podobnej cenie to sugerowalbym Kan

----------


## tlalken

Dziękuje, czekam dalej !!! POZDR

----------


## Marzena&Przemek

My teraz też jesteśmy przed wyborem pexa i nasz hydraulik kazał nam sie skupić na trzecg firmach Kan,Purmo i Vawin i powiedział że praktycznie są w tej samej klasie ale Kan jest nieco lepsza no i dają gwrancje





> Mam pytanie do osób znających sie na tym temacie. Pexy której firmy są lepsze? Kantherm, czy Comap ? Do podłogówki i grzejników
> Jestem laikiem w tym temacie. A może sa porównywalne ?
> Proszę o Wasze opinie

----------


## Jarek.P

A inni producenci niby gwarancji nie dają???

J.

----------


## tlalken

Jarku a Ty czym robiłeś ?

----------


## plamiak

Gwarancja obowiązuje tylko jeśli wszystkie elementy instalacji (zarowno rury jak i złączki) pochodzą od jednego producenta. Jakość wymienionych tu   producentow jest zbliżona, wszystko zależy od tego za ile znajdziesz.... Ja zacząłem Kisanem, potem znalazlem tanszego Wavina.

----------


## dziobeczek1

> My teraz też jesteśmy przed wyborem pexa i nasz hydraulik kazał nam sie skupić na trzecg firmach Kan,Purmo i Vawin i powiedział że praktycznie są w tej samej klasie ale Kan jest nieco lepsza no i dają gwrancje


No jeśli Wasz hydraulik wybiera pomiędzy tymi akurat firmami - to dobrze o nim świadczy. Jak znajdziecie takiego który wybiera np. pomiędzy Diamondem a Tweetopem to uciekajcieeee  :wink: 

Obecnie Wavin wychodzi chyba najtaniej.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jarku a Ty czym robiłeś ?


PEXem Vawina. Kupowanym w lokalnej hurtowni za cenę 2zł brutto za metr (mowa oczywiście o pexie 16mm). Cena wyjściowa do targów wynosiła bodajże 2,70, ale ja miałem silny i trudny do zbicia argument brzmiący "eee, ja tego potrzebuję 400 metrów, to ja sobie kupię na allegro, tam po dwa złote stoją"  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Gwarancja obowiązuje tylko jeśli wszystkie elementy instalacji (zarowno rury jak i złączki) pochodzą od jednego producenta.


Jesteś tego pewien? Tak jest zapisane gdzieś w warunkach gwarancji dajmy na to wybranego przeze mnie Vawina? 

Bo chyba, w razie nieszczęścia, gdyby mnie ustrzelili takim czymś, to bardzo bym się z nimi kłócił. Przecież te złącza i ich średnice są standaryzowane. Wybieranie złącz i rur jednego producenta jest może i rozsądnym wyjściem, ale szczerze mówiąc nie chce mi się wierzyć, żeby to było w warunkach gwarancji wpisane.

J.

----------


## dziobeczek1

Wiesz, nie dam sobie głowy uciąć ale też tak słyszałam- że gwarancja jest na system więc jeśli rurę Wavina połączysz inną złączką to odwracają się od uznawania reklamacji...Wiem, że to bez sensu no ale...

----------


## 1950

każda z tych rur Cię przeżyje, jak będzie eksploatowana zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta

----------


## Artis0

to jest raczej oczywiste, ze producent nie uzna reklamacji jesli system bedzie pomieszany. Jesli nie bedziesz mial certyfikatu ze szkolenia (a raczej twoj monter) to opcja bedzie podobna. Jak juz dochodzi do reklamacji to wiekszosc producentow szuka dziury w calym aby nie wyplacac kasy. Pomieszanie zlaczek bedzie pierwsza podstawa do odrzucenia reklamacji..... takie zycie....

----------


## Isildur

Ja stawiam na rury firmy tece może trzeba trochę kasy za nie dać ale to naprawdę ekstraklasa ;-D Żadnych problemów .

----------


## gkobe

A słyszał moze ktos o hiszpanskim systemie rur z 25 latnia gwarancja??

----------


## Marzena&Przemek

No widziałam na allego kana po 460 zł za 200mb to niezła cena.Mi jedna miła Pani wyliczyła aquaterm po 2,54 za metr co myślicie o tej firmie??

----------


## gkobe

rury blansol - co o tym myslicie ??

----------


## 1950

gdzie wy takie wynalazki wynajdujecie,
w życiu nie słyszałem o blansolu, 
co to jest?
na czym chcecie oszczędzać, 
na rurach,
a nie lepiej spać spokojnie?

----------


## tlalken

dlatego wybiore Kantherm

1950 a co sądzisz o kotłach na miał z Kotłobud Osiek? Warto?

----------


## 1950

nie znam, 
w tej chwili to gdzie nie rzucisz kamieniem tam trafisz na producenta kotłów,
polecam takich z tradycjami i odpowiednim zapleczem projektowym

----------


## Artis0

blansol nie jest jakims specjalnym wynalazkiem. U nas jest akurat malo znany i tez nie najtanszy. Zlaczki systemowe sa natomiast dosyc drogie. Jesli chodzi o jakosc to ponizej Kan-thermu

----------


## gkobe

a HERZ jaka ma opine??

----------


## 1950

bardzo dobrą

----------

